# Pre apprenticeship program



## Sayantan (Oct 9, 2019)

Hey,

I am just curious. After applying at a couple of places and not getting hired. I am just curious, how many of you here have done pre-Apprentice program? And how you got your first apprenticeship? I am in Ontario though. 

Thanks

A little background for me :- I am an immigrant and have done mechanical engineering from my home country. Then i did general business and worked as a csr/manager at a various retail joints until I got my residency. Now I got hired as a project coordinator in an electrical company, where i learned basic electrical things and got hands on experience. After 9 months, they agreed to register me as a 442A apprentice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

Pre apprentice programs are just a money grab for the colleges. They don’t guarantee an apprenticeship, hours towards an apprenticeship or schooling. Once you do get a real apprenticeship you still must get the same hours and do the same trade schooling as everyone else.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I tend to agree with @Incognito. The only advantage is that at least you have some theoretical knowledge and some very basic exposure to the tools and materials used compared to a totally green person.

Once you get an apprenticeship you will cover all the same material that they do in pre-apprenticeship.

Cheers
John


----------



## Sayantan (Oct 9, 2019)

Hey guys, 

Thanks for the input. My buddy just graduated from our apprenticeship program and he got a letter saying if he does his apprenticeship as a 442A then he doesn't have to go back to school !!

So i just wanted to ask the rest of y'all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I did mine back in the early 80's so I don't know if it's still the same. I graduated with credits for first and second year school, first year hours and whatever 2nd year hours my employer thought I should get based on the skills and knowledge I exhibited after hiring me. 

Funny story; my employer actually came head-hunting on a Friday with about 6 weeks left in the course. I happened to take the day off to go fishing. I found out he had been there the following Monday, got a hold of one of his business cards he had left behind, and took the rest of the day off again to go look him up.:biggrin:

Met the guy and had a really good visit. He said he was looking for someone right away. I asked if he could wait a few days, he could.

So I went back to school and asked for all of my final exams the following day. the school accommodated me, I wrote and passed all my exams and started in the field the following Monday.

True story.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

Here in Ontario they have had programs in the past that did credit you hours and schooling. Right now there are many programs at many of the colleges you can take that get you nothing. They mislead you to think you get an apprenticeship but you don’t. 
Before you pay any cash, find out what you actually get. You can only get hours if your actually registered as an apprentice so ask if it includes becoming a registered apprentice. And for the schooling, ask if you get any actual documentation from the ministry showing that you are exempt from real trade school. 
If they don’t give you solid answers to those questions, it’s just a money grab.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I believe that pre-apprenticeship will give you credit for Level 1, but you are paying for that for sure. That is different then courses such as "electrical techniques", which is primarily international students.

Cheers
John


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

Navyguy said:


> *I believe that pre-apprenticeship will give you credit for Level 1*, but you are paying for that for sure. That is different then courses such as "electrical techniques", which is primarily international students.
> 
> Cheers
> John


There have been some in the past, but right now there are no pre apprenticeship courses that give you actual school credit or hours towards your apprenticeship in Ontario. I think it was a recent provincial government change? 


Here is an example, it’s a big school, 4 campuses, cost about $10,000 for a course. You get some books, tools, safety training and experience........but still have to go to all levels of trade school.

https://skilledtradescollege.ca/electrician-pre-apprentice-program/


The kid who recently died installing a 347 volt exit sign live in Ontario was fresh out of a 3 month program from there. Was also working without being a registered apprentice I do believe.


----------



## phamousgrey (Mar 22, 2018)

the pre-apprenticeship "did" help me get my foot in the door, because the only way to complete it was to finish an 8 week[unpaid] placement. afterwhich, my employer did take me on for another 6 months before he registered me as an apprentice,.


----------



## phamousgrey (Mar 22, 2018)

those 6 months were paid, lmao, just incase it didnt seem like i meant that,. lol


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

phamousgrey said:


> those 6 months were paid, lmao, just incase it didnt seem like i meant that,. lol


Glad you got in. 

Curious, did you gat any of those hours credited to your apprenticeship? What about the school hours, and of those get credited to your apprenticeship?


----------



## Sayantan (Oct 9, 2019)

Incognito said:


> Here in Ontario they have had programs in the past that did credit you hours and schooling. Right now there are many programs at many of the colleges you can take that get you nothing. They mislead you to think you get an apprenticeship but you don’t.
> Before you pay any cash, find out what you actually get. You can only get hours if your actually registered as an apprentice so ask if it includes becoming a registered apprentice. And for the schooling, ask if you get any actual documentation from the ministry showing that you are exempt from real trade school.
> If they don’t give you solid answers to those questions, it’s just a money grab.




Hey my buddy graduated from electrical engineering technician program from mohawk and his program credited those hours towards only 442A apprenticeship.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

